# Buying newly arrived fish



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

So far i have never bothered Quarenteening fish and have been lucky and never had an issue.

I asked a LFS to order me 2 dozen rummy nose's which should be arriving today.. Would it be fine to pick them up today and add them to my tank or better to let them settle in at the LFS for day or two and de-stress before i bring them home?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

most people like them to be settled for a week or so at least thats what i like


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Id let the store hold them for a day or 2 minimum. That way if some die you arnt the one paying for it unless you pre paid. Rummy nose Tetras can be sensitive. One of my favorite fish


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I haven't pre-paid.. i guess ill just have to make sure they hold them for me.. and say ill be back Saturday or Sunday


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Id let the store hold them for a day or 2 minimum. That way if some die you arnt the one paying for it unless you pre paid. Rummy nose Tetras can be sensitive. One of my favorite fish


+1 on this


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Just called, they will hold them til the weekend.. sat or sunday Ill get them.. Hopefully the mini QT will do the trick.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Totally agree. Sometimes you get a poorly packaged bag or undersized bagging because they're trying to save space. Or maybe the box has a longer than expected delay in shipping. In any case, if the fish are subjected to ammonia poisoning, you could lose the whole lot within a week or less of arrival. I used to work for a wholesale importer/distributor and we saw this all the time. Not a big deal for them if they can claim the shipment, but most likely in your case you lose your money and the fish.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Do you think waiting 4 days (sunday) is sufficient before i pick them up?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Waiting 4 days is probably okay. I guess it also depends on where their supplier is. If it was a long journey for them to arrive to your LFS than 4 days might be a bit short. Best bet is go in on sunday and have a look at them. When I worked at a LFS we sold fish the same day they arrived. Just make sure you acclimatize them correctly. Turn off the light while you float them in the bags. Otherwise it like a deer in headlight. Mix your tank water with the water in the bags a few times before letting them out. It will give them a better chance for survival. Stressed rummy nose get ICK easily so you should be able to tell how their are doing when you pick them up. Maybe ask the LFS to feed them in front of you before you buy them. If they eat. They are probably okay.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

They placed the order Tuesday so I suspect it was only a one day journey. Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

while i agree with everything suggested above, imo if you get them right as they come in, before going in the shops tank (and this all depends on how well they shipped/source as mentioned by others above) then the less aquariums and params they need to get acclimated to the better, one less step in between. but in your situation it may be better to allow the store to partially QT them as well as help you avoid doa.

lots of variables, including what params they're being kept in at the lfs. just my 2cents which may not be a whole lot


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Just avoid temperature changes. Look very carefully for
Faded Moses and them being quiet and not swimming quickly in groups. They sometimes act quiet and faded a day or so before the ick shows. I'm sure thru are coming from surrey . Either by westjet or greyhound.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks April. So basically if they are active and schooling with bright red (happy/relaxed red noses) then it should be good.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with all the above points, I'd do that if I was buying them.



shift said:


> Thanks April. So basically if they are active and schooling with bright red (happy/relaxed red noses) then it should be good.


That's the best visual cue you can make. As mentioned above too though, if they eat in front of you, you know they're not that stressed out.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Sadly most of their rummy order bit the dust except for six that Are still looking a little pale. Ill check back in a few days and see of they color up.. Otherwise I guess I'm waiting for the next order...


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

So the remaining 7 are still looking a bit pale but starting to look a little more active. Ill check back Thursday and see if their noses color up more (hopefully they are good by then... They have an amazing sale one and i cant bring my sale to pay triple the price at the other local stores)


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

When they are really happy they get a green dot on the top of their head. Good luck with the rummy nose


----------

